# Durability of the NEW Big Foots



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

For the guys that bought them for this season. How are they holding up? Still the same old BF durability?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Uh oh..I smell a spread change :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

8)


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Big Foots = BIG AND UGLY


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They maybe big and ugly but I have killed more birds in two weeks over my old big foots compared to what I have killed all season over my new pretty spread.

I hear big and ugly calling me back!

NOW does any one out there have an intelligent reply?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

teamdank said:


> Big Foots = BIG AND UGLY


So you'd rather have delicate.......Like a pansy (flower)....Right on..


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We only have one box of the new feeders, with the barring. We have them in the scrum with the rest of our bigfoots. They've held up to the expectations of bigfoots.

They are and probably always will be the backbone of our spread. When I'm hunting by myself they are all I use, I hate messing with our GHG stakes. I'm thinking that my off-season aquisition will be a dozen more feeders. Maybe some bull-bodies to replace our GHG lookers.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wait a sec you're not talking about the motion ones are you? I've never used those.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No I am only talking about the body paint. I don't care about the flocking or the motion system.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> teamdank said:
> 
> 
> > Big Foots = BIG AND UGLY
> ...


I stopped using my bigfoots 3 years ago. Got a decoy that stands up in the wind, and you dont have to deal with heads and feet falling off. So dont be mad, that I like a decoy that cant get booted across the field like a piece of trash.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

If Big Foot new what they were doing they would have made a good decoys four years ago, But NO GHG and HARD CORE came in an DESTROYED THEM. Now the Dakotas even have better looking decoy...


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

teamdank said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > teamdank said:
> ...


Or thrown into the back of a trialer or pickup without a bag and still come out in good shape :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

After we sold our big foots and got a real decoy. our Numbers doubled .
Facts are Facts


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Old News dont you know. Big Foots are out! anything else


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Are you having a conversation with yourself? Bigfoots kill geese period and LOTS of em'. We use mainly GHG, but have about 2 dozen BF's and more to come. I don't like the cheek patches as much on the new ones compared to year before. They sure are nice to set out!


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah I was talking to myself. Yup


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

It's December 5th. Are you guys honestly having a Big Foot GHG argument right now?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

What exactly do you think they changed Chopper? I was not aware of anything different except a cosmetic overspray.

One word. Solid.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

From what I understand the Discovery Channel (www.discoverychannel.com) recently aired a study pertinent to your question. They researched the Bigfoots in field testing in the extreme Northwest and found that they too are as durable, if not more than the prior generation. In fact, they contribute their durability to the extreme amount of hair on them...especially theira a$$ and head (I assume this is what you're referring to as "flocking"). They've recently updated with a new pic of the decoy (see below) they're using in order to get closer to the real thing...










Lighten up people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

:toofunny: Good one!

Happy Holidays, :lol: :beer: 
Dan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NOWHERE DID HE ASK WHAT HE THOUGHT ABOUT GHG, MOTION, ETC. ETC. ETC.

Hey does anyone have any experience to comment on about the paint of the new Bigfoots?

STAY ON TOPIC PLEASE


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Pork, I bought the new BF last year with the flocked heads and my dad and brother used them several times while I have been gone and when I was home on leave and used them, they seemed to hold up real well, that is the paint and flocking


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive got a few of the new ones and they have held up just fine.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I bought 3 dozen new this year and they held up great for me this fall. I guess I was not aware that there were any changes in this years decoys. Did they use a different paint on them from years past? I really like the new bulls. I am going to pick up a box of them when everything goes on clearance after Christmas. I may even pick up a few of the motion stands just to try them out. Did any guys use the bigfoots with the motion bases this fall?


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

jgat said:


> I bought 3 dozen new this year and they held up great for me this fall. I guess I was not aware that there were any changes in this years decoys. Did they use a different paint on them from years past? I really like the new bulls. I am going to pick up a box of them when everything goes on clearance after Christmas. I may even pick up a few of the motion stands just to try them out. Did any guys use the bigfoots with the motion bases this fall?


I agree 100%. I added about 110 to my spread and they held up great. I throw my decoys in the trailer and the paint and flocking held up on all (but 1) perfectly. The 1 was that the flocking started to peal off but they could be from a number of factors and it is definitely not a accurate representation of all of the decoys.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The paint job looks a bit different so I was just curious if the entire process changed. Thank you to the guys that did not try to turn this into a decoy vs decoy thread. I have used BFs since they came out with great success. Then this year I must have banged my head or something and switched. Next year it looks like it will be BFs again.

VERY EXPENSIVE LESSON LEARNED!!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know Chopper, I remember the pictures of your spread, and I don't think that baby can be topped.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

You sure you want to go back? We sure didn't kill anything over that all BF spread last week.... oke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jgat said:


> I don't know Chopper, I remember the pictures of your spread, and I don't think that baby can be topped.


They sure do look pretty but they are not holding up. Not sure how many times a guy has to bag them before they stop turning into snows. At the end of the season I will contact the decoy company owner, I will tell him all the pros and cons and see what happens then. But if I had to decide right now I will be going back to BFs. Maybe he can change my mind but I am not thinking so.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

tumblebuck said:


> You sure you want to go back? We sure didn't kill anything over that all BF spread last week.... oke:


I heard you don't normally tip your guides so I brought you to a "z" field. Can't blame that one on the decoys!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm running about 3 dozen of the foots with the new paint scheme with my old foots and just pitch them in the nose of the trailer and every time we pull them out I'm still amazed that they look better than the 6 dozen GHG that hang on racks in the trailer. I think the new paint holds up to the expectations of the old paint scheme.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

How many dekes are you guys running? What kinds are they? After we switched from BF's our number increased alot. Were running 10 dozen Hard Cores, with 6 dozen FFD usually only put out the HC's.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Teamdank. Last season we killed 305 geese in 57 hunts for the entire season. This year we've taken 376 so far in 58 hunts. Have not changed the spread at all. Please explain how it's possible to shoot more geese from one season to the next without changing a thing, And then could you define the word "Variables" for us? Thanks..


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

I was just wanting to know what everyone was putting out...... When we were putting up BF's we shot 225-250 a year. Now that we dont in about 35hunts were at 404.........So it does.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I was talking about these baby's

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#356389


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

sshhhhhhhhhh :lol:


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

teamdank said:


> I was just wanting to know what everyone was putting out...... When we were putting up BF's we shot 225-250 a year. Now that we dont in about 35hunts were at 404.........So it does.


I don't use emoticons to often... but this one is just to perfect to pass up....... :bs: 
Then again I shot twice as many geese this year blowing a RNT G2, instead of a Foiles SMH... must of been the call, right?

As for the actual topic... I would purchase an entire spread of BF with 100% confidence in their durability, and killability.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

CuttinDaisies said:


> teamdank said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wanting to know what everyone was putting out...... When we were putting up BF's we shot 225-250 a year. Now that we dont in about 35hunts were at 404.........So it does.
> ...


Mad?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought big foots 2 years ago.....if these are the same ones you are talking about they are holding up great. I had one problem with the flocking on one head and I call and they sent me a new one. The body paint is holding up great and so are the foot bases.

It the past three days I (and my hunting group) has killed 26 geese over them limiting out everyday. 2 per person. 10, 10, and 6 this morning.

I am running 10 doz bf's. This year our group has killed 46 birds. That is 20 more than last year and we still have the late season left.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

teamdank said:


> Mad?


nope... just jealous.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

CuttinDaisies said:


> teamdank said:
> 
> 
> > Mad?
> ...


Oh. Ok Then


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Once again thanks to the guys that gave me the answers I was asking for. :beer:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

my buddies have bought some this year to contibute (finally!!!!!) and i noticed that they changed the flocking and pretty much the overall head. I think the whole head has changed it doesnt have that rough texture like the older ones the cheek patch is smooth and is a little bigger and the flocking looks different, i think i heard they get their heads made in china now so that company may have had to change a little bit. All and all the paint on the bodies are as expected for BF the flocking on the heads is holding up very well for just throwing them in the trailer......a very solid decoy and if you say BF suck then I dont know your just stuborn or stupid or maybe both...i have tried them all and they all kill geese the same i ended up going with the ones that will probably last forever...........cant wait till BF comes out with shells next year........


----------

